# IVF and Work?



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello All

Just wondering if anyone can offer a bit of advice? Due to start my 1st IVF as soon as I have lost another 6 kilos. Recently started new job and it very physical. Great for the weight loss dropping off!! but ... will I be able to continue through IVF?  and how have you ladies that have been through tackled telling work? If at all? 

Thanks


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

gottahavehope


Hi i have been through 2 rounds of icis and one fet and my boss has knows about them all.  I work in a home for adults with learning difficulties and also work long hours and over night.  I worked extra hours before my treatment started so that i could have paid leave when my treatment began.  This allowed me to work part time, there for taking off certain shifts that i know would be challenging or difficult to for-fill.


I think the key thing is not to look back and have any regrets of that you did or did not do.  If your lucky to get a BFP first time you will not worry about what you did.  But if your don't (like me) then its important to know that you did everything possible.  Everyone has different ideas of what you should do.  My friend got a BFP on her second round of icsi went to work on the day of her BFP and had done all the days she could leading up to it.  But her work situation and situation as a whole is different then mine, like yours will be from others.  Do what you believe is write and what you wont retreat  Good luck. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Most companies don't allow you time off for IVF, you have to take it as sick, annual holiday or unpaid leave.  Some companies though do have an IVF policy, so it is worth checking it out. 

I told my work and I was really glad I did, as in the end I had to stim for another week, so I had to have scans and blood tests every other day.  I was also lucky that my clinic was about 4 miles from my work, so I could leave work pop to the clinic and then go back to work.

I had 2 days sick after Egg collection, as basically I felt like crap!  For the 2 ww wait I went in to work, as I would have been climbing the walls with boredom and probably sending myself crazy symptom spotting.

I would however say though that it depends on what sort of job you do and like coweyes has said, will you blame yourself if you got a BFN.

I have known some girls to get signed off by their Dr for IVF, so perhaps have a think about what you feel is right for you.

Good luck.

x


----------



## Coombiesgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Gottahavehope,

Unfortunately I am in the same situation as you, been in this job-as a nurse-for 4 months and I didn't want to say at work that I'm doing IVF, but maybe I should of done, because my job is very heavy, and I am on 2ww at the moment and cried all evening yesterday because I did a lot of lifting and other manual handling activities since going back to work (been on annual leave for 2 weeks). I am sooo worried that I did soo much since ET. 
If your job is very physical you should say about the treatment so they at least put you on lighter duties after EC. Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

as a nurse I would recommend you approach occ health or your Gp to support there are many reasons why staff are on non manual handling duties and the manager need not know.


Coombiesgirl said:


> Hi Gottahavehope,
> 
> Unfortunately I am in the same situation as you, been in this job-as a nurse-for 4 months and I didn't want to say at work that I'm doing IVF, but maybe I should of done, because my job is very heavy, and I am on 2ww at the moment and cried all evening yesterday because I did a lot of lifting and other manual handling activities since going back to work (been on annual leave for 2 weeks). I am sooo worried that I did soo much since ET.
> If your job is very physical you should say about the treatment so they at least put you on lighter duties after EC. Good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some employers do have time off for ivf in their policies


----------



## Coombiesgirl (Jun 24, 2011)

JJ1 thanks for your reply, I did consider occupation health but at the time I though that I would be able to cope better with everything, and I didn't want to draw any attention at myself I tend to do that without a reason anyway , next time definitely going to be some changes


----------



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I work for Asda & im hopefully starting treatment with next af. They have a policy for people going through IVF & I am entitled to 1 week off when I have ET which I will bump up to 2 weeks with a weeks holiday. This way I know my 2ww will be spent at home with no stress or lifting involved.

Shell x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

In girlies

I work for the co operative and they have no policy in place for ivf so I had to take a week off unpaid and a week sick!I went back to work second week of my 2ww and although I took it easy,work was still a bit heavy,I wouldn't advise stayin at home for full 2ww cos it drags and would send u cookcoo,anyway I'm pleased to say that even after all that I got my bfp on my first attempt and am now over 18 weeks!

Good luck all

Jenna xx


----------



## gottahavehope (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi ALL

Thank-you so much for the respond. Helps greatly! After working flat out for a week! and reading all your comments I have definately made my mind up
When I have lost the rest of my weight 3 weeks to go!!! When I know things are kick started I shall inform work and what will be will be. Don't think they 
hace IVF policy?? They are only a small business. Hey-ho girls. All the best to you.


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

shell4roy said:


> I work for Asda & im hopefully starting treatment with next af. They have a policy for people going through IVF & I am entitled to 1 week off when I have ET which I will bump up to 2 weeks with a weeks holiday. This way I know my 2ww will be spent at home with no stress or lifting involved.


I've only just started at asda and although I know they have an ivf policy I'm currently thinking about just getting my GP to sign me off sick for the week after my FET. Our store has only just opened, we're understaffed and on Saturday I was on my feet for 8 hours before being able to take a break - there's no way I'd be happy doing that a few days after transfer and I'd worry they'd moan about me if I left them short staffed due to ivf (as we all know a lot of people don't quite understand it) so feel getting signed off sick is my best option.

I know my GP would happily write 'gynecological procedure' on my sick note but does anyone know if work can demand to know more detail than that?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

No a dr note is a dr note! A lot of people get their gp to say it's gyne problems. X x


----------



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi I have just had my first round of IVF and unfortunately it resulted in a BFN.  I am a teacher and took time off work from the day of the egg collection and for the duration of my 2ww.  School had said that as its 'elective' it would be unpaid, however my GP told me that was ridiculous as I am not in a position to take holidays when I need them and gave me a sick note for gynea problems.  I still don't know if I will be paid though.  

Whether I get paid or not I am still pleased I took the time off because if I had been at school and had a negative result I would have been constantly wondering whether it was something I did.

Hope this helps.  Good luck with your cycles xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Poppycat


My work said the same thing, but if you get a sick note then you get paid.  They can not question the fact that the dr thinks your sick!!!  xx


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Aug 20, 2011)

hi ladies

im currently on day 5 of 2ww and i have a dr note my work doesnt know in fact only me and hubby know about ivf so i asked doc to keep it personal so he has put acute disability!
only reason bein is my boobs are extremly sore to the point im findin very difficult to wear clothes and also the crinon gel makes me very very sleepy from 1pm till aprox 3pm in sound asleep lol
gd luck to all xx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

I've been wondering about this too. I'm a teacher and due for ET around the 9th of September. It's really bad timing because it's the first week of the new term. I told my head of department before we finished for summer, but I haven't told the head teacher yet. Planning on telling her the first day back, which is the day my DH will be giving his sperm sample ( we're using DE) and I'm hoping to go with him. 
I'm not planning on having any time off during the 2ww, but I'll be teaching from a comfy seat! I'm not planning on telling anyone else at school though, we haven't told anyone we have been matched to a donor. I don't think I could cope with everyone asking how's it going if we get a BFN. 
It's definitely a juggling act! Its something people who don't have to go through this don't consider. 
I hope work are supportive x


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Poppycat, how were your school with you? Who did you tell? x


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi ladies, im thinking of moving to ivf from IUI as I'm currently in my third cycle and my 2ww was nearing the end but I've now come on.  I know I have three more IUI cycles available but I have lost all faith in IUI and don't believe it's right for me so I'm thinking ivf now.

I work in an office and my boss is aware of the IUI and has been very supportive. I'm now wondering If I too should consider taking the 2ww off when it gets to it as by sounds of it, any rest is good.  I know I've gotta get there yet but I'm must planning ahead  

Xx


----------



## laurat2391 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,
            Im due for my consultation on friday for us to start private funding IVF treatment, do you know how long after this appointment roughly ill be able to start IVF? also i have not told work and was wondering what your opinions are and if i will need alot of appointments? is it best to tell them? ive recently had alot of time off as had to have both tubes removed i just feel that my boss wont take my news as being the best. and worry if i can try & not tell him would it be better? 

Thanks 
Laura


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hun..

im not sure bout private funding but with nhs there was 12 months between our first consultation and actually startin treatment and in the hospital where we had treatment (RFC) they prioitise nhs over private patients..the hospital should be able to give u a rough idea anyway..

good luck pet..

Jenna xx


----------



## Poppycat1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Girls

Why do we put ourseves under extra pressure by worrying about work.  I'm trying to take the attitude that in the scheme of things work actually ranks quite low on my list - although in the real world its not as simple as this.

Liese - I had to tell quite a few people as I teach 2 subjects and therefore have 2 different heads of departments, plus my head of year, I also had to tell the Head Teacher and the Deputy Head who sorts cover.  When I came back I also had to tell the School Manager as she deals with absences.  Also because I did take the 2ww I ended up telling other people in my department, mainly because I didn't want them to think I  was pulling a fast one but also because I arranged 2 weeks worth of cover.

I am due to do a FET in 2 weeks time and I still don't know what to do re 2ww.  We don't have our own classrooms and are undergoing a rebuild and we have 2 separate buildings, so I am constantly on the go, I also work in a challenging school.  I would like to take the time off but its a nightmare at this time of year when we have just had 6 weeks off.  I feel like I'm letting colleagues down and the kids.

I just don't want whatever I do to have a negative impact on the outcome as I'm actually more stressed about work than I am the procedure.

Take care - love and hugs to all xxx


----------

